# AVENTURA HOTEL INFO.......



## schumigirl

*With the recent events and uncertainty, macraven and I have discussed whether to make changes to the hotel stickies. *

*However, we have decided to leave them as they are for now, as this is an ever changing situation and certainly unprecedented. *

*Once any changes and updates have been announced and confirmed by Loews we will update them all with correct information. *


***AVENTURA HOTEL WILL REOPEN *
*  JUNE 16TH 2021***​



******YOU DO NOT GET EXPRESS PASS INCLUDED WITH A STAY AT AVENTURA HOTEL....YOU DO HOWEVER ENJOY THE EARLY ENTRY PERK SAME AS THE OTHER UNIVERSAL HOTELS*****



HOTEL INFORMATION*


*Universal’s Aventura Hotel
6725 Adventure Way 
Orlando, FL 32819

Reservations
Room Reservations: (888) 273-1311*




*PERKS AND PRIVILIGES OF STAYING AT UNIVERSAL`S AVENTURA HOTEL™ 
EARLY PARK ADMISSION* TO THE WIZARDING WORLD OF HARRY POTTER™*


*Enjoy Early Park Admission* to The Wizarding World of Harry Potter™ and Universal’s Volcano Bay™ one hour before the parks open (valid theme park admission required).*





*FUN, FREE AND EASY TRANSPORTATION*


*Roads and walking paths connect this Prime Value resort hotel to Universal Studios Florida™, Universal’s Islands of Adventure™, Universal’s Volcano Bay™ and Universal CityWalk™. Complimentary shuttle buses are available for use by on-site hotel guests.*







*MORE THAN JUST A ROOM KEY*

*Stay with us and get resort-wide charging privileges using your room key card. You can also use your key card for complimentary access† to select live entertainment venues at Universal CityWalk™ for the length of your stay.*







*SHOPPING MADE SIMPLE*


*Be carefree and carry-free when you shop at select stores in Universal’s theme parks and CityWalk™. We’ll deliver your purchases directly to your room, free of charge.





ROOMS AND SUITES AT UNIVERSAL`S AVENTURA HOTEL


GUEST ROOMS*







*Step into 314-square-feet of serene style in a Standard Room or 395-square-feet in a Deluxe Room. Both options include separate bath and vanity areas, a wealth of exceptional amenities, and the option to upgrade to a Skyline View for sweeping views from the highest floors of this sleek tower.





KIDS SUITES*







*This 575 square foot room sleeps 5 and features a special interior area for the kids that includes two twin beds. You can put the little ones to sleep securely while you enjoy a few hours of downtime in a separate area that offers a king bed and a couch that converts into a deluxe, foam bed. Upgrade to a Skyline View for sweeping views from the highest floors of this sleek tower.



STARTING FROM $216 .00 PER NIGHT + TAX, BASED ON A 4-NIGHT STAY
Terms And Conditions*




View attachment 320246




*HOTEL DINING AND BAR CHOICES



FOOD HALL


The food hall is where unique, high-quality restaurants come together, offering a multitude of cuisines for your breakfast, lunch, dinner and snacks. Throughout this expansive space are dining options sure to fit the palette of everyone. Enjoy your meals indoors or poolside, where the free WiFi flows as smoothly as the conversation.


LOBBY BAR

The lobby bar is contemporary, spacious and inviting. This breezy and comfortable meeting space is the perfect before or after dinner hangout.*


*ROOFTOP BAR

BAR 17 BISTRO*


*Take in the views of the city and the theme parks. With Bar 17 Bistro, you’re on top of the world and feeling it. Spacious, breezy and open to exploration, you might just kick back and call this home for the next couple of hours. All your drink favorites, some custom potions and delicious small plate specialties make the rooftop bar a cool hangout.


https://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/bar-17-bistro-reveal/*



*POOLSIDE BAR*


*You might spend a whole day in the relaxing surroundings of the hotel’s pool. And why not, when all your frozen drinks, cocktails, beer and wine are right here?*


*STARBUCKS®*


*Starbucks is the premier roaster and retailer of specialty coffee in the world. The Starbucks at Universal's Aventura Hotel is in the heart of the hotel lobby and offers all your favorites and a few you may have never tried.*




*POOLS AND ACTIVITIES*


*From the expansive lobby to the striking pool area and rooftop bar, there are plenty of places to chill after a day in the parks. Soak in the sun, cool off, meet new friends and tell tales of the day's adventures while planning the next.*


*Pool and kids' splash zone*
*Fitness center*
*Rooftop and poolside bar*
*Universal Studios Store™*
*Game Room*



*HOTEL INFORMATION*



*CHECK-IN AND CHECK-OUT TIMES

Check-in is at 4 pm, and check-out at 11 am. You may check out by television, phone, express check-out box available at the front desk or traditional check-out at the front desk.


DEPOSIT REQUIREMENTS


The credit card will be charged within five business days of the booking date, and the deposit is equal to the first night’s room rate plus tax. Arrivals within five days of booking will have their credit card charged upon hotel check-in. Full cancellation policies apply.


Please note, deposits are forfeited if you check out of the hotel prior to the check-out date.


ACCEPTED FORMS OF PAYMENT


The following major credit cards, as well as money orders and personal, certified and travel agency checks are accepted for deposits*:*


*American Express®*
*Diners Club International®*
*Discover®/NOVUS*
*Japanese Credit Bureau (JCB)*
*MasterCard®*
*Visa®*

*HOTEL TAXES


Universal Orlando's on-site resort hotels will include applicable taxes to be collected each night of your stay, and they are included as a percentage of the room charge. 
Florida State Sales Tax: 6.5% 
Orange County Occupancy Tax: 6% 
Total Tax: 12.5%


CANCELLATION POLICY


Six days or more prior to stay: full refund  
Zero to five days prior to stay: penalty of one night’s room rate, plus tax.



PARKING AND TRANSPORTATION




ON SITE TRANSPORTATION


Walking paths and shuttle buses connect all of Universal Orlando’s on-site resort hotels to Universal Studios Florida™, Universal’s Islands of Adventure™, Universal’s Volcano Bay™ and Universal CityWalk™.


WALT DISNEY WORLD® TRANSPORTATION^


Transportation to Walt Disney World® can be arranged through the Universal Orlando Vacation Planning Center (fees apply).


AIRPORT TRANSPORTATION


Shuttle service is available for hotel guests arriving at Orlando International Airport through Mears Transportation (fees apply). The departure point from the airport is at the ground transportation area on the lower level. From the hotels, it is at the porte cochère of each hotel.


HOTEL DINING SHUTTLE


Get a taste of everything our resort hotels have to offer. A free shuttle provides transportation to and from our on-site hotel restaurants with pick-up available in the hotel lobby approximately every 30 minutes from 6 pm–10 pm**. Board the shuttle early to allow you to arrive at least 15 minutes before your dinner reservation. Call (407) 503-DINE (3463) to make your reservation^^.


RENTAL CAR SERVICES


Car rental is available in the hotel lobby. To make a reservation††, call (407) 503-3156.


OVERNIGHT GUEST PARKING


Self parking, $17 plus tax per night, per vehicle. 
Rates are subject to change without notice.


DAY GUEST PARKING


Self parking, $45 plus tax per day, per vehicle 
Rates are subject to change without notice.*




*SERVICES*


*Complimentary cribs are available upon request. 
Onsite laundry includes a credit and coin-operated washer and dryers. 
Enjoy complimentary*** WiFi in each room and most common areas of the hotel, or upgrade to Premium Plus^^^ WiFi for optimal entertainment and business needs.




HOTEL POLICIES



AGE REQUIREMENTS

You must be 21 years of age, and provide proper identification upon check-in, to book a room at any Universal Orlando™ on-site resort hotel. There must be at least one person in the reserved room who is 21 years of age or older.


MODIFYING YOUR RESERVATION

Modifications to existing reservations are subject to availability at time of change. To retrieve your reservation, click here.


PET POLICY

Universal’s Aventura Hotel does not allow pets but if you want to bring your furry friend, Loews Portofino Bay Hotel, Hard Rock Hotel®, Loews Sapphire Falls Resort and Loews Royal Pacific Resort all allow pets for a fee of $50 per night†††. 


SMOKING POLICY

All of our on-site resort hotels are 100% smoke free. Our non-smoking policy applies to all areas of the hotels, with the exception of designated outdoor smoking areas. The cleaning fee for smoking in guest rooms is $200. 


SEVERE WEATHER CANCELLATION POLICY

While an incredible vacation awaits at Universal Orlando Resort™, unfortunately we can't make guarantees about the weather. But your travel plans can still be stress free with the “No Questions Asked” cancellation policy. Should you be unable to travel to Orlando due to an active named storm impacting your travel, we'll help you re-schedule your vacation, or give you a complete refund—no questions asked.




GUESTS WITH DISABILITIES

All on-site resort hotels at Universal Orlando™ are compliant with ADA (Americans with Disabilities Act) guidelines in specially equipped guest rooms, and restaurants are wheelchair accessible.

Sight And Hearing Impaired Features:*


*Hearing Impaired Kits (that include a TDD relay service) are available from the front desk for use in any guest room*


----------



## schumigirl

Some updated pictures from May.


----------



## macraven

Hold


----------



## schumigirl

*Hotel now open and we got some pictures on our last trip in September...….*

































































































*
Bar 17 Rooftop Bar...……..Amazing views.*


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

This place looks great. So it has a regular pool and a rooftop pool? I wonder if the rooftop pool will be adults only. 

The kids suite at $216 looks reasonable. Nice to get a suite for that rate. 

The parking fee structure is strange. $45 for day guests?? That’s pretty steep. Why so high? Do they anticipate people wanting to park there and use resort transportation? Or are they trying to discourage non-overnight guests from parking there?


----------



## schumigirl

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> This place looks great. So it has a regular pool and a rooftop pool? I wonder if the rooftop pool will be adults only.
> 
> The kids suite at $216 looks reasonable. Nice to get a suite for that rate.
> 
> The parking fee structure is strange. $45 for day guests?? That’s pretty steep. Why so high? Do they anticipate people wanting to park there and use resort transportation? Or are they trying to discourage non-overnight guests from parking there?



Regular guest staying there is only $12 a night.

But yes, I believe the high day charge of $45 is to stop folks parking there and heading to Volcano Bay. So I can understand it.

No rooftop pool, only rooftop bar.


----------



## Artygal90

Very excited to try this place out! I can't quite tell from the map or any of the info on the website - is there any way to tell how long it will take to walk from Aventura to Citywalk, IOA, and USF? Or walk to Sapphire Falls and take their water taxi? We just got back from Royal Pacific and while I loved that hotel, I don't think we'll be able to spend upwards of $350/night again anytime soon. Being able to get to the parks without having to shuffle on and off a bus like at Disney was great.


----------



## macraven

_To answer your questions:


All I know right now is, there will be free bus service from the hotel to the parks.
Drop off will be at the end of City Walk.

When Schumigirl and I find out information, we will list it in this new sticky.

Hotel is not opened yet so all we can do is provide what information that is out there for the readers._


----------



## embracejg

Artygal90 said:


> Very excited to try this place out! I can't quite tell from the map or any of the info on the website - is there any way to tell how long it will take to walk from Aventura to Citywalk, IOA, and USF? Or walk to Sapphire Falls and take their water taxi? We just got back from Royal Pacific and while I loved that hotel, I don't think we'll be able to spend upwards of $350/night again anytime soon. Being able to get to the parks without having to shuffle on and off a bus like at Disney was great.



It'll be very easy to use the Sapphire Falls water taxis as the resorts are right next to each other. You'll just have to walk through SF's front entrance and lobby, like Cabana Bay guests using their water taxi would do. For the walking path, maybe add an extra minute or two to whatever it takes from SF.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

Really looking forward to hearing more info once we're getting feedback from guests! I'd love to know the menus at the Food Hall.


----------



## macraven

_The sticky will include menu info when the information is released

I’m sure UO will release info prior to the hotel opening 

When it does, the sticky will include it_


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

I just saw a layout of the kids suites, look pretty cool!!!

Here it is


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I just saw a layout of the kids suites, look pretty cool!!!
> 
> Here it isView attachment 320246



_I'm looking for the link to that kids suite so I can use it in our sticky..._


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> _I'm looking for the link to that kids suite so I can use it in our sticky..._


 Sorry I can’t go back to look right now, I believe I was on the Loews Universal Orlando site, when you go through the booking process that image popped up!!!


----------



## macraven

Thanks!


----------



## halfpintpeggy

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I just saw a layout of the kids suites, look pretty cool!!!
> 
> Here it isView attachment 320246



Love it!!!


----------



## macraven

_Yes, it looks nice.

I added it to the hotel sticky once DisneyLifePapioNe posted it here._


----------



## RAPstar




----------



## hermionesnape

I just booked my wife and I a trip to celebrate our first anniversary in February at this hotel. The parking fee sited here has changed. It’s now $14 per night.


----------



## schumigirl

hermionesnape said:


> I just booked my wife and I a trip to celebrate our first anniversary in February at this hotel. The parking fee sited here has changed. It’s now $14 per night.



Excellent it’s only went up $2 a night......I had heard it would be more.........

We do try and keep this info updated and change it as soon as we can, but I’m on vacation right now and don’t check in too often.


----------



## pattyw

We are booked her for October! Skyline view room!


----------



## tink1957

Looking forward to staying at Aventura for a week in September with the $100 dining credit and HHN


----------



## RAPstar

tink1957 said:


> Looking forward to staying at Aventura for a week in September with the $100 dining credit and HHN



Too bad I'll be missing you! <3


----------



## schumigirl

I`ve added a couple of pictures in post 2 of the most recent images of how far along the hotel has come.


----------



## disney k family

schumigirl said:


> I`ve added a couple of pictures in post 2 of the most recent images of how far along the hotel has come.



Thanks for the new pictures!!  We are staying in August for 10 nights and I have been looking for some current pictures.


----------



## pattyw

We were at SF last week- Aventura looks nice so far.  Talked to a valet- he says that there will possibly be a walkway from Aventura to the SF water taxi. I was telling him that we are planning to stay at Aventura in October and would walk across the street to SF water taxi. So, that would be good news about the walkway!


----------



## macraven

_That would really fill up the Aventura hotel if they are going to start having the shuttle service for them as an option.
(via Sfalls hotel)

I'm sure many would enjoy paying the lower hotel fees and have a walkway to Sfalls water shuttle._


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _That would really fill up the Aventura hotel if they are going to start having the shuttle service for them as an option.
> (via Sfalls hotel)
> 
> I'm sure many would enjoy paying the lower hotel fees and have a walkway to Sfalls water shuttle._



Yes- it will be nice if they do it !  He said many do not like just the bus option at Cabana Bay.  I think even without the walkway, proximity to SF will mean a lot will walk there to use the water taxi. Hopefully, they'll plan for more frequent boats.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

pattyw said:


> Yes- it will be nice if they do it !  He said many do not like just the bus option at Cabana Bay.  I think even without the walkway, proximity to SF will mean a lot will walk there to use the water taxi. Hopefully, they'll plan for more frequent boats.


 I was told by a boat Captain in 2016 that Universal had ordered 4-6 more boats just to help with the added guest volume Sapphire would bring, maybe more new boats are on the way to help with this new wonderful resort!


----------



## macraven

_I know I had waits while on the water taxi to return to RPR last October.
More times than not, we had the red light and sat waiting for the other shuttles to go by.

I can imagine the waits it will have when 4 hotels will be using them.


The water taxis to HRH and PBH did not seem to have the long waits, but only used the Pbh shuttle twice._


----------



## RAPstar

I thought I remember reading that at busier times, they would check for room tickets to use the boat back to the hotel. I wonder if they might do that when Aventura opens to keep people from using the boats, since it's not an "official" perk for the hotel. Unless they change that.


----------



## macraven

_The hotel restaurants/eateries and gift shops at the hotels, welcome everyone 

You don’t have to be staying at the hotels to shop and eat/drink there 

And anyone can use the water taxis or busses from city walk to go to the hotels
Guests onsite can pool hop

With Adventura hotel having the rooftop bar, many will go there to check it out

No water taxi to that hotel but would assume peeps will use it to Sfalls and walk or bus to Adventura 

Water taxis at midnight during hhn, require to see your hotel room key.

I assume midnight is the shut down time for no more non hotel guests to use that transportation. 

Last year when the bars closed down at rpr, those non guests had to walk back to city walk_


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> I thought I remember reading that at busier times, they would check for room tickets to use the boat back to the hotel. I wonder if they might do that when Aventura opens to keep people from using the boats, since it's not an "official" perk for the hotel. Unless they change that.




I  can see that happen if it gets too busy with folks from the other hotels waiting for boats and Sapphire folks have to wait far too long. It makes sense.


----------



## dixonsontour

Looking forward to staying here in August for 9 nights. Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## schumigirl

Some updated info on the type of food on offer at Aventura.........looks darn good to me!!!


https://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/urban-pantry-aventura-hotel/


----------



## dixonsontour

schumigirl said:


> Some updated info on the type of food on offer at Aventura.........looks darn good to me!!!
> 
> 
> https://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/urban-pantry-aventura-hotel/



We have $100 food credit for our stay so looking forward to trying it, looks like a lot of options.


----------



## schumigirl

dixonsontour said:


> We have $100 food credit for our stay so looking forward to trying it, looks like a lot of options.



Fabulous!!!

Yes, it does look good......we thought we may just go for a drink, but those food options are tempting......I’m sure you’ll love it........


----------



## schumigirl

*Pictures courtesy of Bioreconstruct.*

*Some of the latest images of Aventura Hotel...…….*

*Furniture is now visible in rooms. *

*And on schedule to open on time. *


----------



## Tinknalli

schumigirl said:


> *Pictures courtesy of Bioreconstruct.*
> 
> *Some of the latest images of Aventura Hotel...…….*
> 
> *Furniture is now visible in rooms. *
> 
> *And on schedule to open on time. *


The rooms on the right appear to be King Deluxe.  Can't figure out the ones on the left.


----------



## RAPstar

Playing around the internet, I found a floor plan for the deluxe queen rooms on UT


----------



## RAPstar

https://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/bar-17-bistro-reveal/


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> https://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/bar-17-bistro-reveal/



Andy I’ll put that link in the first post with the other........thanks for posting it.........


----------



## conandrob240

We have a club level room booked at RPH but then wanted to add a night. Our room category wasn’t available so we booked 1 night in a kids suite at Aventura for 8/23. Looks like it’s going to be really beautiful. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Meril

Universal twitted a video presenting the hotel https://twitter.com/UniversalORL/status/1029517297923371009


----------



## Tinknalli

Saw a video of the different rooms on You Tube.  We have a kid's suite booked.  A little disappointed that it appears that the adult sleeping space and the kids space is separated by a curtain rather than a door.


----------



## seven12

Checking in to Kid's Suite on 8/29.  Been watching videos and looking at pictures all morning.  Initial thoughts - Like the Suite layout, especially the bathroom.  Universal site says one tv  but there are 3!  Not sure where you would be able to eat if you ordered room service... the desk?   Decor looks a bit more bland than I was expecting - might be better in person.  Food offerings look great - pool is the weakest link but not a deal breaker - can pool hop.  NO pictures anywhere of the VR Game room - hoping it is open when we get there.


----------



## conandrob240

Wow, we all said we thought the pool looked great. So peaceful with nice looking loungers. Rooms are minimalist design- that’s the whole point. Love the wood vs carpeted floors. So much cleaner.

Even in the floor,plan, you can clearly tell,the kids room is not divided by a door. I hoped for a partial wall rather than a curtain but oh, well.

We arrive 8/23.kids suite before moving over to RP club level


----------



## EveDallas

Does anyone know if any of the rooms have tubs? The ones I saw in the video had showers only. I thought about this hotel for our November trip, but I've found out through painful experience that I have to be able to soak my feet and legs at the end of the day or suffer the next day. I know it's still new but thought I'd ask just in case.


----------



## G719

EveDallas said:


> Does anyone know if any of the rooms have tubs? The ones I saw in the video had showers only. I thought about this hotel for our November trip, but I've found out through painful experience that I have to be able to soak my feet and legs at the end of the day or suffer the next day. I know it's still new but thought I'd ask just in case.


Kid suite has a tub/shower combo and a separate shower.  I'm liking this as 2 people could shower at once.  2 people who dont mind no privacy as there didnt seem to be a way to close off one section from the other.


----------



## Tinknalli

G719 said:


> Kid suite has a tub/shower combo and a separate shower.  I'm liking this as 2 people could shower at once.  2 people who dont mind no privacy as there didnt seem to be a way to close off one section from the other.


If you watch Tim Tracker's video on You Tube he points out that the tub is just a tub and there is no shower head.


----------



## G719

Tinknalli said:


> If you watch Tim Tracker's video on You Tube he points out that the tub is just a tub and there is no shower head.


Oh! I missed that.


----------



## G719

Doesn't look like there are microwaves in the kid suite.  For some reason I thought there would be.


----------



## Tinknalli

G719 said:


> Doesn't look like there are microwaves in the kid suite.  For some reason I thought there would be.



None of the kid suites in any of the resorts have microwaves.  Just family suites at Cabana Bay.  Other resorts are reported to provide them for $15/night.  May be the same at Aventura.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

This place looks like another great addition to the UOR, I only wish that they would throw a discount on Express Pass for those staying at CB, SF and Aventura.........

Let’s say hmmm.....how’s 50% sound?

Don’t take it wrong though, I think any onsite hotel at UOR is fabulous!!!!!


----------



## Tinknalli

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> This place looks like another great addition to the UOR, I only wish that they would throw a discount on Express Pass for those staying at CB, SF and Aventura.........
> 
> Let’s say hmmm.....how’s 50% sound?
> 
> Don’t take it wrong though, I think any onsite hotel at UOR is fabulous!!!!!


Just book one night at a resort that offers them and it is equivalent to more than 50 percent off.  We usually stay at Portofino, but decided to try Aventura kids suite in December.  Wanted a couple of days with Express so booked one night at RP with AP rate of $179.  We likely won't sleep in the room, but for 4 people it works out to $45/person or $22.50/person/day plus tax.


----------



## Heerrera

Do you think the hotel will offer the refillable soda cup?


----------



## schumigirl

Heerrera said:


> Do you think the hotel will offer the refillable soda cup?



They do. There’s pictures of the refillable cup online.


----------



## conandrob240

If you book for just one night.? Wouldn’t you only get the express pass for the one night (2 days) then?


----------



## tink1957

conandrob240 said:


> If you book for just one night.? Wouldn’t you only get the express pass for the one night (2 days) then?


You get express for your checkin and checkout day so 2 days of Express at the deluxe hotels.


----------



## disney k family

We just checked in today.  I can answer a few questions.  The VR room is open.  $10.00 for 5 minutes.  $5.00 and change if you have an AP.  They have 6 different games to choose from.  They do have refillable mugs.  We activated 2 of them for our length of stay(10 nights).  I was told the mugs can also be used for coffee or tea.  There are tubs in some of the rooms.  We have a tub in our standard 2 queen room.  We will be here 9 more nights so feel free to ask questions and I will see if I can answer.


----------



## macraven

_Nice to have someone there now to help guide us for the newly opened hotel!

Thank you !_


----------



## Heerrera

disney k family said:


> We just checked in today.  I can answer a few questions.  The VR room is open.  $10.00 for 5 minutes.  $5.00 and change if you have an AP.  They have 6 different games to choose from.  They do have refillable mugs.  We activated 2 of them for our length of stay(10 nights).  I was told the mugs can also be used for coffee or tea.  There are tubs in some of the rooms.  We have a tub in our standard 2 queen room.  We will be here 9 more nights so feel free to ask questions and I will see if I can answer.




Hi Disney K Family,

Could please post a picture of the breakfast menu options? It is the only thing I have not seen.  
Thank you!!


----------



## markey

disney k family said:


> We just checked in today.  I can answer a few questions.  The VR room is open.  $10.00 for 5 minutes.  $5.00 and change if you have an AP.  They have 6 different games to choose from.  They do have refillable mugs.  We activated 2 of them for our length of stay(10 nights).  I was told the mugs can also be used for coffee or tea.  There are tubs in some of the rooms.  We have a tub in our standard 2 queen room.  We will be here 9 more nights so feel free to ask questions and I will see if I can answer.


----------



## markey

Can you tell me what is the best way, walk, bus, or water taxi from AD is the best way to get to City Walk, going in October, thanks


----------



## disney k family

We have walked to Sapphire Falls and taken the boat a couple of times.  It takes about 3-5 minutes from the Aventura lobby to the boat dock.  We have also followed the path by the boat dock to Royal Paciific boat dock.  That takes a few more minutes.  The walk to city walk is about 15 minutes from Aventura.  That is assuming a decent pace, but it is a really nice walk along the water.  There have also been buses available every time we walk by the lobby but we have not taken one yet.


----------



## disney k family

Heerrera said:


> Hi Disney K Family,
> 
> Could please post a picture of the breakfast menu options? It is the only thing I have not seen.
> Thank you!!


[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


----------



## jperrot1

Do the rooms have dressers for clothing?  I watched 2 you tube videos and I did not see dressers in the rooms.


----------



## ruthies12

I have a trip in January and am thinking about doing a split stay between Avetura and RPR for one night for express pass.  I'm wondering if they will move our luggage for us or if we will have to move it ourselves?  We will likely move twice cause we want our express passes on the weekend so we would be doing 2 nights at Aventura, one night at RPR, then back to Aventura for the last night.  But I'm only doing it if they move our luggage for us, I want to drop the luggage off at bell services when we are leaving in the morning and pick it back up at the new hotel that evening.  Does anybody know if they will do this?


----------



## macraven

_I suggest you call the hotel and ask them

And ask if they foresee any changes for the time period you will be there and doing the hotel switching 

As of the last time I was there, moving from a deluxe to value hotel was up to the individual 

But policies change at times so can’t give you a straight up answer _


----------



## Ohanaof3

I am doing a split stay between aventura   1 n, then HRH 1 N, then Aventura 7 N in October. I asked the hotel if they would keep our luggage while at HRH, and the person who emailed me back indicated it won’t be a problem. I plan to keep 1 change of clothes, and our iPods/iPhones with us that day.


----------



## tony67

FYI - although this is not particularly important with the impending end of the YouFirst program - I noticed that the Aventura page on the Loews site now explicitly list that you don't get YouFirst benefits.

Elsewhere on the Loews site only HRH and CB are listed as exceptions


----------



## Tigerlily26

Hello

Could someone post a pic of the refillable mugs? I can’t find a picture anywhere


----------



## macraven

tony67 said:


> FYI - although this is not particularly important with the impending end of the YouFirst program - I noticed that the Aventura page on the Loews site now explicitly list that you don't get YouFirst benefits.
> 
> Elsewhere on the Loews site only HRH and CB are listed as exceptions


_I called to confirm the you first benefits are still valid for my stay

Was told rpr allowed platinum members the benefits as long as they checked in before the December date 
(6 or 7th can’t remember which is the deadline)_


----------



## jerseygal

Following along.  Decided to book 1 night Aventura prior to the rest of our offsite Universal trip. VERY EXCITED! Got a great AP rate, self parking at $14 plus tax is not bad and we will get early park admission for 1 day. Flying in late, so won't arrive to Aventura till close to 10pm, so we'll use Urban Pantry to grab a bite to eat, think they are open till 11, and use the 10% discount on food. Read that the food is pretty good at Urban Pantry. Quick breakfast for us before hitting the parks early entry will work well!  Was hoping to grab a bite at the Rooftop bar, but I think food serving stops at 10pm. Will pop in there anyway to check it out! Yet to be determined if the weather will cooperate and be warm enough for a Volcano Bay day, DS is dying to go, although we all love water parks.  Looking forward to reading more from reviews.


----------



## jerseygal

Read some excellent reviews on Aventura Trip Advisor(If I can't mention the site, my apologies)..SO EXCITED we decided to add 1 night at the Aventura; AP rate for one night was great, $139 before tax, early entry, can't beat it! Views from Rooftop Bar are supposedly gorgeous! Really LIKE the fact that a guest needs a key card to swipe the floor number in the elevator! Gives the guest an added sense of security. Nice that there is express elevator to 17th Floor Bar. Urban Pantry seems like a quick serve restaurant; will be quite convenient in the morning. Read that there seems to be constant shuttle busses to park. Other option is short walk to Sapphire Falls to boat or if walking to park take backway through Sapphire Lobby down to a lovely Garden Walk right to parks. Apparently, the BEST if going to Volcano Bay, right there! Hoping to do that for our mid Dec trip(will decide based upon weather) hoping to get lucky on that one. Lastly, Aventura apparently has an adult vibe..will be great for DH and I and adult DS!


----------



## damo

jperrot1 said:


> Do the rooms have dressers for clothing?  I watched 2 you tube videos and I did not see dressers in the rooms.



Just a few drawers.  Those drawers are larger than they appear in this photo.  If you go to tripadvisor and take a look at the photos there, there are quite a few of the unit.


----------



## ruthies12

So I'm thinking of staying here in January, went ahead and booked it.  We usually stay at the Holiday Inn across the street from Universal on my adult only trips.  I'm wondering two things- Can anyone give me a comparison of the walk from those two hotels?  We don't like to take shuttles, we prefer to walk so wondering how Aventra's walk compares to the walk from Holiday Inn.  Looking on google  earth it looks like Aventura is just slighter further away but hard to tell.  

Also wondering if I can hook my mini portable DVD player to the TV to play movies?  We can do that at Holiday Inn, their tv's are older.  Is there anyone going soon who would be willing to take a picture of the connections on the TV and post them?


----------



## kbelle8995

Just got back from the hotel.  I liked it.  We still prefer Cabana Bay.

Pros:
Clean and modern.
Close to Sapphire Falls if you want to go take the boats or have additional food options.
Also steps away from Conference area.
Bathrooms were compact but nice.
Really nice pool area
STARBUCKS.
Good team members.

Cons:
Rooms were on the small size. 
They are still working on the food court especially for breakfast.  I saw options for dinner and lunch but breakfast not much.  Many people went to starbucks.


----------



## schumigirl

Have added a couple of updated pictures in post 4


----------



## DPCummerbund

I've heard that there's a walkway to Volcano Bay. In photos it looks like you'd have to cross the road & walk around Cabana Bay to get to Volcano Bay, but one review I read said that there's a dedicated walkway that goes underground & directly to the Volcano Bay entrance. Is this true? Has anyone experienced this? I'm trying to compare Aventura's route vs. Cabana Bay's easy access to Volcano Bay.


----------



## tony67

I stayed here for 9 nights and overall I was happy with it.
I had a king room on 15 with a view of volcano bay.
I would say the rooms are a bit small - and would be worse with two beds - really more than two people would be tough IMO
The view of the Disney fireworks is quite good - wish I had known as I only saw them on the last night from the rooftop bar
I did not see any dust bunnies under the bed as others reported - but there was this white powdery substance - still not sure what it was - I thought it might be powder from a donut but it was in the halls as well - and i saw them constantly vacuuming so very odd - maybe some sort of cleaner
I like that they have soap and such in the rooms and not dispenser vats
Most days there were also towel animals in the room for those that like that sort of thing - but that really depends on the house keeper.

The rooftop bar was quite a disappointment - the view is nice - but there is zero atmosphere
The DJ seemed a bit forced and cheesy to be honest and there was not much interest in him
The food was sub par - I only tried the buns - but they were not hot and fresh and the meat was overcooked
The beer situation is ridiculous - I tried several of them and none of them were all that great - in addition they charge the same for PBR and Stella as they do for the craft beers
I was there the week of the Microsoft conference so that may have been a factor - 90% of the people in the hotel were probably Microsoft folks
I know from talking to some of the bartenders around the park it was not great for them

Luckily you can walk over to Sapphire and the strong water tavern is amazing - Lenny makes some amazing drinks
Also the Amatista cookhouse has happy hour so that is a plus and Diz is a great bartender as well

Back to Aventura overall I really liked Urban Pantry - but they do close at 11 seems like it should open later on weekends especially with HHN - even though the pizza place is open for room service - you cant order a pizza except from your room - that makes no sense.  i did have the pizza twice - and although they could cook it a bit longer I was very happy with it.
I also tried a burger - but that was unfortunately overcooked

Transportation wise the bus is not bad - but it is often shared with CB - so it will be quite full on the way back from the parks.
On the way to the parks it seems to be an Aventura only bus.
Most of the time though I got the boat from Sapphire - it is much easier security wise

Anyway I will definitely stay here again if I am traveling on my own


----------



## kbelle8995

DPCummerbund said:


> I've heard that there's a walkway to Volcano Bay. In photos it looks like you'd have to cross the road & walk around Cabana Bay to get to Volcano Bay, but one review I read said that there's a dedicated walkway that goes underground & directly to the Volcano Bay entrance. Is this true? Has anyone experienced this? I'm trying to compare Aventura's route vs. Cabana Bay's easy access to Volcano Bay.



Yes there is a walkway to Volcano Bay.  I would say it is about the same length as Cabana Bay's.  It doesn't take long five minutes maybe.  Keep in mind it's the same way they bring guests at the bus stop.  You walk through the tunnel and up one escalator.  These are both good hotels to stay at if you want to go to Volcano Bay.


----------



## Disneytam

This is the really convenient underground walkway from Aventura to Volcano Bay.


----------



## Ohanaof3

I just stayed at Aventura for 8 nights in a standard room with my two teenage boys. We found the hotel clean and did not feel crowded in our room.

We enjoyed the short walk to sapphire falls boat, that hotel is beautiful to walk through as well. It has a nice walking path with crosswalks that leads from saphire falls to aventura. The bus was not crowded most times to go to the parks, but on the way back, the buses were on par with Disney resort buses. On the first day we took a bus from the parks to cabana bay, looked around, and didn’t realize the bus always goes from cabana bay to aventura. I asked a staff member how to walk to Aventura, and he said he saw most people walk through an intersection with no crosswalk. The intersection had at least 3 lanes in either direction. I did not like crossing there.

We ate at the pizza, wok and roast stations. The pizza and wok stations were excellent. All of the staff were super nice and seemed happy. We had to stay at another hotel for 1 night as the hotel was booked. The front desk staff remembered us when we checked in again.

We went to the game room once, and my boys 18, 13 saw a few 5 year olds playing games and decided that wasn’t for them. It looked like 3 cubicle like stations, and two people appeared to be playing against one another.

I sat by the pool a few times. It always looked clean, fairly quiet, and there was always a lifeguard visible.

 The bell staff was great, we left our luggage there twice.

We got one refillable mug. It is a third of the size of the one you get in the parks, but to refill, you only had to wait 3 min compared to 10 min at the parks. The only reason I know is I watched 1 guy constantly fill his cup without emptying it until the message came up. Then he would wait 3 min, at the machne and continue to pour more into his overflowing cup. He seemed to want to browse through all the flavours. I couldn’t figure out what he was doing exactly. I sometimes got a message to wait 30 seconds or so. We only used it for pop and water, but there was hot chocolate, coffee ect there too.

The coffee maker in the room was one single serving cuisinart coffee pot. It had two decaf and two regular individual arabican 100% in the room.

I used the laundry room twice. It was always clean, and only one other person may have been using the room at the same time. It was $3-$3.25 depending on the setting to use the washer and dryer, and took credit and quarters. There was a vending machine, and a soap vending machine. I brought tide pods, and didn’t look at the price of soap.

People could only access floor 17 without a guest card, and the game room floor. However, any guest staying there could access any floor. Often I would get on the elevator and multiple people would ask one person to request their floor. I guess restricting access to just guests is better than nothing security wise, but if someone really wanted access to your floor they could probably get there without an access card.

We never went to volcano bay.

One weird thing that we couldn’t figure out though, was that when you put the wet white towels on the floor, they turned a coppery color. One night my ds 13 did not shower before bed, and his pillowcase also turned that color.


----------



## tri-sara-tops

Just wondering if anyone has any pictures of the v-hub lounge at the Aventura?


----------



## Toulouse

disney k family said:


> We have walked to Sapphire Falls and taken the boat a couple of times.  It takes about 3-5 minutes from the Aventura lobby to the boat dock.  We have also followed the path by the boat dock to Royal Paciific boat dock.  That takes a few more minutes.  The walk to city walk is about 15 minutes from Aventura.  That is assuming a decent pace, but it is a really nice walk along the water.  There have also been buses available every time we walk by the lobby but we have not taken one yet.



Thank you for this, this is very helpful.  I didn't think you'd be able to take the Sapphire Falls boat unless you were staying there.  Google Maps doesn't have the Aventura built yet, but I street-viewed behind there and can see where we need to go, and also how you can walk down the path to RP (or continue all the way to CityWalk).  Great info, it will help us a lot.


----------



## ottawamom

Is there an in-room safe in the rooms at the Aventura or just one at the front desk in the lobby?


----------



## jerseygal

Don’t know about Aventura, but there was one at Sapphire Falls!


----------



## tony67

ottawamom said:


> Is there an in-room safe in the rooms at the Aventura or just one at the front desk in the lobby?


Yes there are good size safes in the rooms, I doubt they would build a new on site hotel without safes


----------



## ottawamom

Thank you. It just wasn't readily apparent on their website.


----------



## AThrillingChase

Hi all! A couple of questions if anyone knows! First, I remember there being talk of a hot tub but I am not seeing any in photos online. I guess that was scrapped? As far as I know I can still walk over to sapphire for that. And second, has anyone seen plugs in the lobby or bar areas?? I am scouring pictures as working a bit from the rooftop or pool bar would make me very happy. Thanks!


----------



## tri-sara-tops

They definitely have a hot tub! Not sure about the plug sockets but I’d imagine they have them


----------



## AThrillingChase

tri-sara-tops said:


> They definitely have a hot tub! Not sure about the plug sockets but I’d imagine they have them



Awesome - thanks!!


----------



## Lewisc

Does as anyone know which floors are considered skyline?
Thanks


----------



## G719

Lewisc said:


> Does as anyone know which floors are considered skyline?
> Thanks


The 15th floor is for sure.  Not sure if that's it or not.  We booked a regular kid suite for this past November and got upgraded to skyline.  We were on the 15th floor.


----------



## Lewisc

Disneytam said:


> This is the really convenient underground walkway from Aventura to Volcano Bay.View attachment 359805


This is misleading. Its 4 or 5 steps from the exit gate by the pool until you join the security screening que
The same que used by guests arriving by bus. The tunnel isn't really the Aventura walkway, it's the walkway used by virtually every guest going to Volcano Bay.


----------



## Toulouse

Lewisc said:


> This is misleading. Its 4 or 5 steps from the exit gate by the pool until you join the security screening que
> The same que used by guests arriving by bus. The tunnel isn't really the Aventura walkway, it's the walkway used by virtually every guest going to Volcano Bay.



Don't the day-guests (not staying at resorts) go through security back near CityWalk where they park at the transportation hub and then arrive by shuttle separately?


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Toulouse said:


> Don't the day-guests (not staying at resorts) go through security back near CityWalk where they park at the transportation hub and then arrive by shuttle separately?


Not for VB. You get shuttled from City Walk parking garage, then security is on the walkway to the VB entrance after you get off the bus.


----------



## Lewisc

IF they have had day-guests screened at CityWalk, Volcano Bay is set up so Universal could, those guests would still walk through the tunnel and would have a longer walk then guests staying at Aventura hotel.


----------



## Toulouse

CAPSLOCK said:


> Not for VB. You get shuttled from City Walk parking garage, then security is on the walkway to the VB entrance after you get off the bus.





Lewisc said:


> IF they have had day-guests screened at CityWalk, Volcano Bay is set up so Universal could, those guests would still walk through the tunnel and would have a longer walk then guests staying at Aventura hotel.



Thanks for the info - will be sure to set our expectations accordingly


----------



## tony67

Lewisc said:


> Does as anyone know which floors are considered skyline?
> Thanks


10 to 16 is skyline view


----------



## kittylady1972

Just booked one night here in a Skyline View for 2A and 2 kids (14 & 16).  We've never stayed here so hopefully will enjoy it.  We move to RPR for the next night.  So far it sounds like we'll like the rooms and the food.


----------



## tony67

Just had another 9 night stay at Aventura.

Overall they have really improved since opening.
Housekeeping seems to have everything sorted.
The food court also seems to have fixed it's issues.
Sf and RPR are a very short walk away - so you get access to all of that. 
My only issue is I wish they had an option to add length of stay express pass. 

The biggest issue IMO is still the bar on the roof still seems very lifeless and dull - the staff doesn't really seem like they want to be there.
in talking to the other bartenders around the various resorts and city walk - they all agree that this bar has been a huge disappointment.
One complaint is they have not done a great job advertising it.
I actually preferred the bar in the lobby and the pool area and the staff there was much better.


----------



## ottawamom

Just returned from a stay at Aventura. It was great. We had a room on the 9th floor facing west. Were able to see the fireworks at Disney each night. Overlooked the volcano at Volcano Bay. Check in was efficient and we were able to get into our room early. Walked over to SF and were able to take the water taxi to the park each day. Much quicker than taking the bus and going through security at the park.

Housekeeping in the room was very good. They cleaned the floors each day. Lots of towels and toiletries.

Over all I couldn't have been more pleased with our stay.


----------



## schumigirl

tony67 said:


> Just had another 9 night stay at Aventura.
> 
> Overall they have really improved since opening.
> Housekeeping seems to have everything sorted.
> The food court also seems to have fixed it's issues.
> Sf and RPR are a very short walk away - so you get access to all of that.
> My only issue is I wish they had an option to add length of stay express pass.
> 
> The biggest issue IMO is still the bar on the roof still seems very lifeless and dull - the staff doesn't really seem like they want to be there.
> in talking to the other bartenders around the various resorts and city walk - they all agree that this bar has been a huge disappointment.
> One complaint is they have not done a great job advertising it.
> I actually preferred the bar in the lobby and the pool area and the staff there was much better.



Glad you had a nice time…….I don't think they`ll ever add a length of stay EP for the cheaper hotels....…

I agree with you on the rooftop bar......we may have another wander up this coming stay just for pics really, we didn't enjoy our visit very much.....the food and beverage manager asked why we thought the way we did and we said, we honestly didn't know....it just lacked something.


----------



## schumigirl

ottawamom said:


> Just returned from a stay at Aventura. It was great. We had a room on the 9th floor facing west. Were able to see the fireworks at Disney each night. Overlooked the volcano at Volcano Bay. Check in was efficient and we were able to get into our room early. Walked over to SF and were able to take the water taxi to the park each day. Much quicker than taking the bus and going through security at the park.
> 
> Housekeeping in the room was very good. They cleaned the floors each day. Lots of towels and toiletries.
> 
> Over all I couldn't have been more pleased with our stay.



Thanks for posting back..….

I`m happy to see you had a lovely stay at Aventura.....people who stay there do seem to enjoy it overall......


----------



## MiDigh

We (my teen kiddos and I) have a visit coming up late next week to Aventura / UO. Haven't been to UO in just over 20 years, so it's going to be like new for me (kiddos have never been). We are taking a WDW break having gone there the last 3. The last time I was at UO, Jaws (RIP) was one of the most popular rides.


----------



## schumigirl

MiDigh said:


> We (my teen kiddos and I) have a visit coming up late next week to Aventura / UO. Haven't been to UO in just over 20 years, so it's going to be like new for me (kiddos have never been). We are taking a WDW break having gone there the last 3. The last time I was at UO, Jaws (RIP) was one of the most popular rides.



Welcome to the Dark Side 

You are in for such a treat after not having been for so many years! 

Hope you all have a blast and let us know how you got on.....


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

Looking at booking a few nights here for our 10th wedding Anniversary trip next year, what are the views like in the standard rooms please?  Trying to decide whether to go for a deluxe room or just stick with standard.  We have APs so are also hoping for some nice rates coming out between now and then. 

We're at WDW for the rest of our trip and our actual anniversary so these nights aren't the main splurge, just want somewhere nice, not '10th wedding anniversary' nice if that makes sense.

Thank you


----------



## ottawamom

We stayed in a standard room. Got the 9th floor and had a view of the Disney fireworks each night.


----------



## zavandor

Is there a place to shower and change on check out day before going to the airport?


----------



## tony67

Just spent another 10 nights at Aventura - still the best value on property IMO as long as you dont need express pass.

One thing to mention is the water shuttle - I think too many people from Aventura and even CB are taking advantage of it - it was always busy heading over and very busy coming back.   I found it best to take the boat to Universal (if its too busy walk over to the RPR boat) and then get the bus back - the only time a bus was not waiting was mid afternoon - at night there were usually two buses one loading and one to replace it once it left.  Once a bus was 90% filled it went - so really no need to stand unless you were not willing to wait for the next one to fill.


----------



## Dismamx2

tony67 said:


> Just spent another 10 nights at Aventura - still the best value on property IMO as long as you dont need express pass.
> 
> One thing to mention is the water shuttle - I think too many people from Aventura and even CB are taking advantage of it - it was always busy heading over and very busy coming back.   I found it best to take the boat to Universal (if its too busy walk over to the RPR boat) and then get the bus back - the only time a bus was not waiting was mid afternoon - at night there were usually two buses one loading and one to replace it once it left.  Once a bus was 90% filled it went - so really no need to stand unless you were not willing to wait for the next one to fill.



Thanks for the boat/bus info,, we are staying 9 nights later this month. Does the return bus drop at CBBR before Aventura? I thought I read this somewhere before


----------



## tony67

Dismamx2 said:


> Thanks for the boat/bus info,, we are staying 9 nights later this month. Does the return bus drop at CBBR before Aventura? I thought I read this somewhere before


Yes it does stop at CBBR - and usually 80% off the bus gets off their


----------



## Dismamx2

tony67 said:


> Yes it does stop at CBBR - and usually 80% off the bus gets off their


Thank you!


----------



## goofynut41

Is there a map of the Hotel and where located? Saw the cartoon looking one that Universal has but thought there might be a better one somewhere???


----------



## schumigirl

goofynut41 said:


> Is there a map of the Hotel and where located? Saw the cartoon looking one that Universal has but thought there might be a better one somewhere???



Google Maps show everything quite clear as to distance and locations of all the hotels compared to the parks


----------



## christophfam

Stayed at Adventura last week and I ended up really liking it! The lobby is definitely nothing special, but the rooms are quite nice and staff is great! Stayed in a deluxe queen with my friend and it was so nice to have our own little space instead of the beds being shoved next to each other with just a night table in-between  Loved the layout. Room was extremely clean. Elevators fast and efficient which is important when you’re on the 12th floor. We even enjoyed a couple of drinks on the rooftop which actually was quite busy and had a hipster vibe.  I’d stay here again in a heartbeat if the price is right and it’s the off season (due to no express). Although who am I kidding. Already booked a return for a short stay in March because I plan on doing just a bit of park and can use single rider when I do.


----------



## disneyfan150

I am getting pretty annoyed with the "will my Disney resort be open" waiting game.  Thinking of crossing to the dark side and was watching some Aventura YouTube videos. Our dates would be July 5 - 8 (Sunday - Wednesday) for a little mini trip. *Any predictions how much problem it would be not to have the Express Pass?* I know that question would have very speculative answers with the current situation.  But I am just wondering.

The last time I was at Universal was quite a few years ago before the "value" resorts were open.  We stayed at Hard Rock and the parks were really crowded.  I think it was over Christmas break. Maybe that explained the super big crowds. Hard Rock is $500 a night for my July dates. I don't want to spend that much because I am going to hang on to my August Disney Yacht Club reservation and hope it opens. I am itching to get away and the Aventura seems like a good choice. *Any advice/thoughts are appreciated*.


----------



## MIChessGuy

I have been trying to remember how checkout day works at Universal.  As I understand it, the parking fee covers a parking spot through midnight on checkout day.  What do people typically do with their luggage before going to the parks on that day?  Will bell services hold it until I return in the evening?  I will be at Aventura this August and would like to know what alternative, if any, I might have to just putting the luggage back in the car while I'm at the parks all day.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

MIChessGuy said:


> I have been trying to remember how checkout day works at Universal.  As I understand it, the parking fee covers a parking spot through midnight on checkout day.  What do people typically do with their luggage before going to the parks on that day?  Will bell services hold it until I return in the evening?  I will be at Aventura this August and would like to know what alternative, if any, I might have to just putting the luggage back in the car while I'm at the parks all day.



Nice score for one!!!

Secondly, Yes bell service will typically hold onto it for you.


----------



## disneyfan150

christophfam said:


> Stayed at Adventura last week and I ended up really liking it! The lobby is definitely nothing special, but the rooms are quite nice and staff is great! Stayed in a deluxe queen with my friend and it was so nice to have our own little space instead of the beds being shoved next to each other with just a night table in-between  Loved the layout. Room was extremely clean. Elevators fast and efficient which is important when you’re on the 12th floor. We even enjoyed a couple of drinks on the rooftop which actually was quite busy and had a hipster vibe.  I’d stay here again in a heartbeat if the price is right and it’s the off season (due to no express). Although who am I kidding. Already booked a return for a short stay in March because I plan on doing just a bit of park and can use single rider when I do.


Did you request a higher floor? I would really enjoy being on a higher floor. The deluxe queen rooms look nice.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

disneyfan150 said:


> Did you request a higher floor? I would really enjoy being on a higher floor. The deluxe queen rooms look nice.




We are excited for a short stay we have in a deluxe queen, the price alone is worth celebrating, $125ish per night to have a room  overlooking Universal Orlando Resort and the benefits that go with it.............!!!!!!!!


----------



## MIChessGuy

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Nice score for one!!!
> 
> Secondly, Yes bell service will typically hold onto it for you.


Okay, thanks.  I wasn't sure if bell services were limited in any way by the public health situation.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

MIChessGuy said:


> Okay, thanks.  I wasn't sure if bell services were limited in any way by the public health situation.



Ok that I have no clue yet......

My response was from pre covid experiences.


----------



## MIChessGuy

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Ok that I have no clue yet......
> 
> My response was from pre covid experiences.


I did some checking on the Universal website and nothing specific was given about bell services in the 'new safety procedures' section.  Elsewhere on the web, I came across some annoyed remarks about keycards being deactivated before 11:00 a.m. or people not able to get back through a particular hotel entrance door.  I'll have to keep alert for that stuff.


----------



## lissiesmum

Can anyone who has stayed here confirm the depth of the pool? I can't find the info anywhere. We are booked at Surfside inn, but just saw the po is only 3 ft deep. We will be spending most of our time poolside


----------



## tony67

MIChessGuy said:


> keycards being deactivated before 11:00 a.m. or people not able to get back through a particular hotel entrance door.


Seen issues with this many times over the years - even when they have given me new key cards for late checkout

I was wondering if they were more open to late checkouts now that they leave rooms empty for a day or so after you checkout (or so I read)


----------



## schumigirl

Aventura will be closing indefinitely from Aug 21st.

No re-opening date has been announced.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Aventura will be closing indefinitely from Aug 21st.
> 
> No re-opening date has been announced.


Can you add that info on the first page of the sticky please.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Can you add that info on the first page of the sticky please.



Absolutely


----------



## MsT82

Just booked here for December all being well. I have fully paid my room via my travel agent. Just wondering if there is a pre authorised amount debited at check in for a security deposit or incidentals? If so is it possible to decline this if it is for room charging or is it possible to leave a security deposit in cash?

trying to avoid foreign currency fees


----------



## FinnsMom7

Would those who have stayed before think an additional 26 a night to change from reg king to deluxe is worth it?  My husband and I stayed February 2020 for 3 nights in a standard king and liked the room, but I wondered if the deluxe would be better size wise but the layout isn't ideal aside from the wall of windows which is nice.  Money isn't major but it could easily be used towards our anniversary dinner. Thoughts?


----------



## christophfam

MsT82 said:


> Just booked here for December all being well. I have fully paid my room via my travel agent. Just wondering if there is a pre authorised amount debited at check in for a security deposit or incidentals? If so is it possible to decline this if it is for room charging or is it possible to leave a security deposit in cash?
> 
> trying to avoid foreign currency fees



You can decline at checkin. Do it all the time.


----------



## christophfam

FinnsMom7 said:


> Would those who have stayed before think an additional 26 a night to change from reg king to deluxe is worth it?  My husband and I stayed February 2020 for 3 nights in a standard king and liked the room, but I wondered if the deluxe would be better size wise but the layout isn't ideal aside from the wall of windows which is nice.  Money isn't major but it could easily be used towards our anniversary dinner. Thoughts?


I stayed in a deluxe two queens and LOVED it. It was so nice having the beds separated and not just a nightstand in between. It was roomy and well laid out. The windows were gorgeous as well. I’ve stayed in a regular king and that room is small. Have not stayed deluxe king though so I can’t compare those two directly.  I’d easily pay the extra if I needed the two queens. Might be nice to try deluxe king for an anniversary trip.


----------



## FinnsMom7

christophfam said:


> I stayed in a deluxe two queens and LOVED it. It was so nice having the beds separated and not just a nightstand in between. It was roomy and well laid out. The windows were gorgeous as well. I’ve stayed in a regular king and that room is small. Have not stayed deluxe king though so I can’t compare those two directly.  I’d easily pay the extra if I needed the two queens. Might be nice to try deluxe king for an anniversary trip.


Thanks, ended up moving over to SF king lagoon view, their pool sold me, and I know pool hopping was ok but covid crap who knows how that will work


----------



## christophfam

FinnsMom7 said:


> Thanks, ended up moving over to SF king lagoon view, their pool sold me, and I know pool hopping was ok but covid crap who knows how that will work


Good idea! SF pool is amazing and when I was there in July you could not pool hop! Strongwater Tavern is a favorite as well. Make sure you check it out!


----------



## MsT82

christophfam said:


> You can decline at checkin. Do it all the time.



That’s great to hear there isn’t a mandatory security deposit and room charging can be declined, thank you


----------



## atricks

Aventura reopens on June 16th.

Endless Summer Surfside officially reopens on May 26th (Dockside is already open), and at that point *ALL* The hotels will be reopen again.


----------



## macraven




----------



## jerseygal

Nice news! Hope tourism increases for summer!


----------



## BridgetR3

I'm sure I will find it when I get there but where are the washers and dryers?  THANKS!


----------



## Naomeri

Just booked a standard king for a long Labor Day solo weekend.  This hotel looks pretty cool, I’m looking forward to it.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Which is a shorter walk to the parks Cabana Bay or Adventura?


----------



## mamapenguin

Aventura.


----------



## schumigirl

MinnieMSue said:


> Which is a shorter walk to the parks Cabana Bay or Adventura?



Aventura is closer, but not by much. 

You can walk through Sapphire to get to the walking path from both, CBay you just need to cross the main road to get there first.


----------



## saskdw

For those that have stayed in a deluxe queen room, can you see the TV from both beds?

Trivial question I know....lol.....but it's hard to tell in pics and seems silly to have a hotel room where the TV is only viewable from one bed.


----------



## cschaaf

saskdw said:


> For those that have stayed in a deluxe queen room, can you see the TV from both beds?
> 
> Trivial question I know....lol.....but it's hard to tell in pics and seems silly to have a hotel room where the TV is only viewable from one bed.


Oddly, it looks like the answer is no.






We stayed in a 2 queen standard last week and you can see the TV from both beds. The standard room is pretty small.


----------



## tony67

saskdw said:


> For those that have stayed in a deluxe queen room, can you see the TV from both beds?
> 
> Trivial question I know....lol.....but it's hard to tell in pics and seems silly to have a hotel room where the TV is only viewable from one bed.


From what I recall I think you could turn it so both could see it - I only stayed one night and then switched to a skyline view.
make sure you do not take the one on the second floor - way too much noise from outside to sleep - I got "upgraded" to that and it was too noisy to sleep



cschaaf said:


> Oddly, it looks like the answer is no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We stayed in a 2 queen standard last week and you can see the TV from both beds. The standard room is pretty small.


Yes they are pretty small - but if you just going to the parks and one or two people it works - especially for the price


----------



## cschaaf

tony67 said:


> From what I recall I think you could turn it so both could see it - I only stayed one night and then switched to a skyline view.
> make sure you do not take the one on the second floor - way too much noise from outside to sleep - I got "upgraded" to that and it was too noisy to sleep


The way I took the question was if you could see the TV from both beds simultaneously - looks like you can't. But it looks like you are correct in that the TV can be turned so either bed can see it. 




tony67 said:


> Yes they are pretty small - but if you just going to the parks and one or two people it works - especially for the price


Agreed. We had to use the second bed as out luggage holder, but the room worked fine for the two of us.


----------



## saskdw

cschaaf said:


> The way I took the question was if you could see the TV from both beds simultaneously - looks like you can't. But it looks like you are correct in that the TV can be turned so either bed can see it.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. We had to use the second bed as out luggage holder, but the room worked fine for the two of us.



Yes, I was wondering if you could see it simultaneously. Not a deal breaker, just curious. Does seem silly that you can't though.


----------



## Skywalker3

Hi, we have one night scheduled at Adventura in a few weeks, just check in night before we move to RPH. We do plan to get APs activated that night,. Can we do that at the hotel? is there a kiosk, or will we need to go into the parks? and will we need the AP activated before checking in, or can we show them later that night?

Also, what is the best way to get to the park??? We are ok walking, but if I 'm understanding, we can fairly easily walk to SF and catch a boat?? is that easy to figure out where to go at SF?  (we are often directionally challenged...) Would like to save some steps if possible, and not really wanting to take the bus, unless that's easy enough. Not worried about the bus itself, more just where it drops you, taking longer for security, etc.

Also, we usually just eat on City walk, but any good QS type places at Adventura or close??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mamapenguin

You can walk from Aventura to the lobby of Sapphire and enter. I think the staircase is on the right (can’t miss it because of the beautiful stonework) walk down the stairs and out the door to the boat. You pass Amatista restaurant on your way out. I get turned around too. There’s an elevator too if you need it.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Skywalker3 said:


> Hi, we have one night scheduled at Adventura in a few weeks, just check in night before we move to RPH. We do plan to get APs activated that night,. Can we do that at the hotel? is there a kiosk, or will we need to go into the parks? and will we need the AP activated before checking in, or can we show them later that night?
> 
> Also, what is the best way to get to the park??? We are ok walking, but if I 'm understanding, we can fairly easily walk to SF and catch a boat?? is that easy to figure out where to go at SF?  (we are often directionally challenged...) Would like to save some steps if possible, and not really wanting to take the bus, unless that's easy enough. Not worried about the bus itself, more just where it drops you, taking longer for security, etc.
> 
> Also, we usually just eat on City walk, but any good QS type places at Adventura or close??
> 
> Thanks in advance!



You can get your pass activated at the gates upon entry, then just show it anytime before checkout to make sure you keep your AP rate.

Aventura has plenty on offer in the Urban Pantry area for easy meals or snacks.


----------



## wdwrule

I checked the first few posts but couldn’t find the answer unless I just missed it. Are the room coffee makers the typical keurig pods/K-cups or the flat disc type pods?


----------



## hhoope01

Typical K-cups.


----------



## wdwrule

hhoope01 said:


> Typical K-cups.


Thank you!


----------



## spielerin

wdwrule said:


> I checked the first few posts but couldn’t find the answer unless I just missed it. Are the room coffee makers the typical keurig pods/K-cups or the flat disc type pods?


Pods. Not k-cups! Just checked out on Friday.


----------



## wdwrule

spielerin said:


> Pods. Not k-cups! Just checked out on Friday.


Ok thank you!


----------



## PolyAddict

Hi!  Is there a gift shop with a gallon water or case of water for sale?

thanks


----------



## TNKim

Are the twin beds in the kids suite normal size twin beds?


----------



## FinnsMom7

I have stayed at Aventura pre C19 and found it nice enough (rooms are slightly small but for sleep/shower and price fine) but I had heard issues post reopening C19 that the resort was extremely understaffed (more so than others and noticeably) has it improved? I am booking a trip for May - my original dates have airfare over $500 each (insane) so I am rethinking shifting my dates but that also means shifting resorts.  I am currently in SF (which I loved although we got upgraded to a hosp. suite so major bias) but the new dates would likely put us in Aventura.  I do love having SB in the lobby and the ease of walking to SF for the boat/food but hoping since time has past things have improved. TIA


----------



## Skywalker3

Just back from a couple of nights at Aventura. We enjoyed it as a great option for a moderate level resort. We didn't find service lacking, although also didn't use housekeeping.
Had the worst view ever I think, 3rd floor, of a roof and parking, but we didn't care about the view. We'd rope dropped that morning, and were happy with the first available room. DH checked in early, like 1, and they offered this room at 2, so happy to take it. It was close and convenient to the elevators, and no extra noise.
Rooms are small/tight, but actually had a lot of storage spaces. Several drawers, under the tv, cabinet areas above the fridge, and quite a large closet. Did not have a space to really open our large suitcase, had to use the area by the door, but made it work. Love that bathroom has separate area for sink, with bath/toilet together in area separated by door. 
Nice, small seating area with long desk, so someone could sit and enjoy a snack, bowl of cereal or whatever. Lots of counter space for stuff. Beds were comfy. Only 2 pillows each, plus 1 pillow/extra blanket in the closet. we'd brought 1 extra.
At some point used ALL the transportation options, except bus TO the parks. Did use bus back one night, and FYI, it was shared with Cabana Bay....so don't get off at the first stop like some people did....(that was such a long, crazy day, we were so fatigued, we didn't even notice until the bus pulled away, and realized 'this doesn't look like our hotel....)
Walked to CW 1 morning, but several times, when passing Royal Pacific, saw boat pulling up, available seats, so just caught the boat there. (this was after passing boat launch at SF, and seeing longer lines,) Catching at SF falls is so easy too though, so that was always an option.
The walking path back...goodness gracious. At least we didn't get lost like last time, and walk all the way to CB, BUT it takes you on a different path than walking TO the parks. If you follow the signs for Aventura, you'll be on the opposite side of the water/canal, and end up on a path by the roads.I'd say it was at least 5-10 mins longer. I'm pretty sure if we'd followed signs to Royal pacific, we'd have been on the other path. Anyway, walking is an option we utilize a lot at DVC resorts, so glad it could be used here too. But if not in a time crunch, I"d either wait for bus or boat.
DD enjoyed the pool, just laying out. It's not really geared towards kids, as in no slide, etc. but nice.
DH ordered food from the wok place, it was good enough, and DS got a pizza, also good enough, nothing great. Starbucks is down there too, DD enjoyed that.
ANd BIG mea culpa was I totally forgot that Aventura does not have Keurigs. I kept meaning to look that up before we left. I bring my travel Keurig when I know there's not one, and/or I bring travel coffee packs......this time, neither. I thought I'd packed 2 single serve packets, for on the road if we stopped, but couldn't find them in the van (they were under the seat.) Hotel swill is the worst. the 2 rope drop mornings weren't dreadful, since no time to have more than a few sips, but I still missed my Keurig. My fault all the way. and I know Starbucks was there, but no time on the rope drop morning, and I don't like Starbucks much.
Enjoyed our stay at Aventura, and would go back. I do want to try Sapphire Falls next. Lobby was so nice, and every time I passed Amatista, wanted to stop in.


----------



## schumigirl

Skywalker3 said:


> Just back from a couple of nights at Aventura. We enjoyed it as a great option for a moderate level resort. We didn't find service lacking, although also didn't use housekeeping.
> Had the worst view ever I think, 3rd floor, of a roof and parking, but we didn't care about the view. We'd rope dropped that morning, and were happy with the first available room. DH checked in early, like 1, and they offered this room at 2, so happy to take it. It was close and convenient to the elevators, and no extra noise.
> Rooms are small/tight, but actually had a lot of storage spaces. Several drawers, cabinet areas above the fridge, and quite a large closet. Did not have a space to really open our large suitcase, had to use the area by the door, but made it work. Love that bathroom has separate area for bath/toilet.
> Nice, small seating area with long desk, so someone could sit and enjoy a snack, bowl of cereal or whatever. Lots of counter space for stuff. Beds were comfy. Only 2 pillows each, plus 1 pillow/extra blanket in the closet. we'd brought 1 extra.
> At some point used ALL the transportation options, except bus TO the parks. Did use bus back one night, and FYI, it was shared with Cabana Bay....so don't get off at the first stop like some people did....(that was such a long, crazy day, we were so fatigued, we didn't even notice until the bus pulled away, and realized 'this doesn't look like our hotel....)
> Walked to CW 1 morning, but several times, when passing Royal Pacific, saw boat pulling up, available seats, so just caught the boat there. (this was after passing boat launch at SF, and seeing longer lines,) Catching at SF falls is so easy too though, so that was always an option.
> The walking path back...goodness gracious. At least we didn't get lost like last time, and walk all the way to CB, BUT it takes you on a different path than walking TO the parks. If you follow the signs for Aventura, you'll be on the opposite side of the water/canal, and end up on a path by the roads.I'd say it was at least 5 mins longer. I'm pretty sure if we'd followed signs to Royal pacific, we'd have been on the other path. Anyway, walking is an option we utilize a lot at DVC resorts, so glad it could be used here too. But if not in a time crunch, I"d either wait for bus or boat.
> DD enjoyed the pool, just laying out. It's not really geared towards kids, as in no slide, etc. but nice.
> DH ordered food from the wok place, it was good enough, and DS got a pizza, also good enough, nothing great. Starbucks is down there too, DD enjoyed that.
> ANd BIG mea culpa was I totally forgot that Aventura does not have Keurigs. I kept meaning to look that up before we left. I bring my travel Keurig when I know there's not one, and/or I bring travel coffee packs......this time, neither. I thought I'd packed 2 single serve packets, for on the road if we stopped, but couldn't find them in the van (they were under the seat.) Hotel swill is the worst. the 2 rope drop mornings weren't dreadful, since no time to have more than a few sips, but I still missed my Keurig. My fault all the way. and I know Starbucks was there, but no time on the rope drop morning, and I don't like Starbucks much.
> Enjoyed our stay at Aventura, and would go back. I do want to try Sapphire Falls next. Lobby was so nice, and every time I passed Amatista, wanted to stop in.



Thank you for reporting back on your stay at Aventura.......and glad to hear you enjoyed it.


----------



## lisam70

Skywalker3 said:


> Just back from a couple of nights at Aventura. We enjoyed it as a great option for a moderate level resort. We didn't find service lacking, although also didn't use housekeeping.
> Had the worst view ever I think, 3rd floor, of a roof and parking, but we didn't care about the view. We'd rope dropped that morning, and were happy with the first available room. DH checked in early, like 1, and they offered this room at 2, so happy to take it. It was close and convenient to the elevators, and no extra noise.
> Rooms are small/tight, but actually had a lot of storage spaces. Several drawers, under the tv, cabinet areas above the fridge, and quite a large closet. Did not have a space to really open our large suitcase, had to use the area by the door, but made it work. Love that bathroom has separate area for sink, with bath/toilet together in area separated by door.
> Nice, small seating area with long desk, so someone could sit and enjoy a snack, bowl of cereal or whatever. Lots of counter space for stuff. Beds were comfy. Only 2 pillows each, plus 1 pillow/extra blanket in the closet. we'd brought 1 extra.
> At some point used ALL the transportation options, except bus TO the parks. Did use bus back one night, and FYI, it was shared with Cabana Bay....so don't get off at the first stop like some people did....(that was such a long, crazy day, we were so fatigued, we didn't even notice until the bus pulled away, and realized 'this doesn't look like our hotel....)
> Walked to CW 1 morning, but several times, when passing Royal Pacific, saw boat pulling up, available seats, so just caught the boat there. (this was after passing boat launch at SF, and seeing longer lines,) Catching at SF falls is so easy too though, so that was always an option.
> The walking path back...goodness gracious. At least we didn't get lost like last time, and walk all the way to CB, BUT it takes you on a different path than walking TO the parks. If you follow the signs for Aventura, you'll be on the opposite side of the water/canal, and end up on a path by the roads.I'd say it was at least 5-10 mins longer. I'm pretty sure if we'd followed signs to Royal pacific, we'd have been on the other path. Anyway, walking is an option we utilize a lot at DVC resorts, so glad it could be used here too. But if not in a time crunch, I"d either wait for bus or boat.
> DD enjoyed the pool, just laying out. It's not really geared towards kids, as in no slide, etc. but nice.
> DH ordered food from the wok place, it was good enough, and DS got a pizza, also good enough, nothing great. Starbucks is down there too, DD enjoyed that.
> ANd BIG mea culpa was I totally forgot that Aventura does not have Keurigs. I kept meaning to look that up before we left. I bring my travel Keurig when I know there's not one, and/or I bring travel coffee packs......this time, neither. I thought I'd packed 2 single serve packets, for on the road if we stopped, but couldn't find them in the van (they were under the seat.) Hotel swill is the worst. the 2 rope drop mornings weren't dreadful, since no time to have more than a few sips, but I still missed my Keurig. My fault all the way. and I know Starbucks was there, but no time on the rope drop morning, and I don't like Starbucks much.
> Enjoyed our stay at Aventura, and would go back. I do want to try Sapphire Falls next. Lobby was so nice, and every time I passed Amatista, wanted to stop in.


Since there is no keurig is there no means at all to make coffee or tea in the room ?


----------



## Skywalker3

lisam70 said:


> Since there is no keurig is there no means at all to make coffee or tea in the room ?


There's a single serve coffee maker in the room. I'll try and find/attach a picture later. It uses single serve packets. There were 2 packets each of regular/decaf coffee. I just usually bring my own packets on a trip.  But yes, there is still a coffee maker, just not Keurig/one that uses k-cups. I did use it several times to make tea also.


----------



## lisam70

Skywalker3 said:


> There's a single serve coffee maker in the room. I'll try and find/attach a picture later. It uses single serve packets. There were 2 packets each of regular/decaf coffee. I just usually bring my own packets on a trip.  But yes, there is still a coffee maker, just not Keurig/one that uses k-cups. I did use it several times to make tea also.


Ok thank you, that should work. We drink mostly hot tea and bring our own just need a way to heat the water.


----------



## Dawn Peterson

Has anyone used the robot lately?  I know very little about it but I saw a video from pre covid and I was wondering if that is still an option.


----------



## mamapenguin

Dawn Peterson said:


> Has anyone used the robot lately?  I know very little about it but I saw a video from pre covid and I was wondering if that is still an option.


Yes. But we only asked it for jokes. The coffee is way better at the SB than at Sapphire so we were there for breakfast. My daughter kept wondering where it was when it left ( she’s 18)….we may stay there next time just because of the food choices. This was on 3/29/22.


----------



## Dawn Peterson

mamapenguin said:


> Yes. But we only asked it for jokes. The coffee is way better at the SB than at Sapphire so we were there for breakfast. My daughter kept wondering where it was when it left ( she’s 18)….we may stay there next time just because of the food choices. This was on 3/29/22.


That is awesome. I thought the robot was a room service only thing. I’m planning on doing a mother/daughter trip with my 13 yr old and this looks like a good hotel for us.  The food court looked good and i thought she would get a kick out of the robot.


----------



## chad_1138

Heads up, anyone looking and July may want to check Priceline.  I was able to book our July 17-27 trip for $158 a night.


----------



## wdwrule

Just got back from a stay in a deluxe 2 queen room and wow just WOW!  The room was so wonderful. It’s not your typical layout and kind of odd but so much space and the best part was the huge wall of windows. I felt like this wall of windows never ended. Beautiful day and night views and not even park view!  We were on floor 15 and could actually see Epcot fireworks and spaceship earth lit up. With AP rate it was $167 per night Monday through Friday.









I did miss the keurig green tea from many other hotels… but brewed chai tea did the trick from Starbucks in the lobby.


Looking at the fire escape map from our door, you can see where these deluxe rooms are located. Ours is where the red dot is at the end of the blue hallway (bottom-right).


On a side note with a tip, when heading to your room from exiting the elevator, look at the floor and remember your hallway color. This makes it easy throughout your trip to remember which hallway you’re in. Otherwise it can be confusing as there’s 6 elevators in the center circular part of the building and all the hallways look the same.

Housekeeping came each day and all staff were very friendly and helpful. Shortly after entering our room for the first time, I received a text asking if everything in the room was OK.  We enjoyed Starbucks in the lobby and the counter service offerings. We always love their huge bowls of oatmeal with choice toppings. Haha, so big DD and I split…


I’ve seen people order the oatmeal to go and for the same price they put the oatmeal in a very small cup. 

At any rate this is a very affordable hotel with many awesome features. It is not my style of decor at all as it is a bit sterile but it definitely serves the purpose in a nice clean environment.

ETA: We pool hopped to Sapphire Falls and it was very easy and convenient. Just a short walk across the parking lot then you show your room key to the concierge desk at SF. They then happily give you a pool access card (basically a special room key card). We loved their pool slide!


----------



## mamapenguin

wdwrule said:


> Just got back from a stay in a deluxe 2 queen room and wow just WOW!  The room was so wonderful. It’s not your typical layout and kind of odd but so much space and the best part was the huge wall of windows. I felt like this wall of windows never ended. Beautiful day and night views and not even park view!  We were on floor 15 and could actually see Epcot fireworks and spaceship earth lit up. With AP rate it was $167 per night Monday through Friday.
> 
> View attachment 675506
> 
> View attachment 675507
> 
> View attachment 675508
> 
> View attachment 675509
> 
> I did miss the keurig green tea from many other hotels… but brewed chai tea did the trick from Starbucks in the lobby.
> View attachment 675510
> 
> Looking at the fire escape map from our door, you can see where these deluxe rooms are located. Ours is where the red dot is at the end of the blue hallway (bottom-right).
> View attachment 675511
> 
> On a side note with a tip, when heading to your room from exiting the elevator, look at the floor and remember your hallway color. This makes it easy throughout your trip to remember which hallway you’re in. Otherwise it can be confusing as there’s 6 elevators in the center circular part of the building and all the hallways look the same.
> 
> Housekeeping came each day and all staff were very friendly and helpful. Shortly after entering our room for the first time, I received a text asking if everything in the room was OK.  We enjoyed Starbucks in the lobby and the counter service offerings. We always love their huge bowls of oatmeal with choice toppings. Haha, so big DD and I split…
> View attachment 675513
> 
> I’ve seen people order the oatmeal to go and for the same price they put the oatmeal in a very small cup.
> 
> At any rate this is a very affordable hotel with many awesome features. It is not my style of decor at all as it is a bit sterile but it definitely serves the purpose in a nice clean environment.
> 
> ETA: We pool hopped to Sapphire Falls and it was very easy and convenient. Just a short walk across the parking lot then you show your room key to the concierge desk at SF. They then happily give you a pool access card (basically a special room key card). We loved their pool slide!


Are these deluxe queen rooms on all floors, or just certain ones?


----------



## wdwrule

mamapenguin said:


> Are these deluxe queen rooms on all floors, or just certain ones?


That I’m not sure sorry!  Your best bet is to call them direct. 407-503-6000


----------



## mamapenguin

When does the Starbucks open? In September during HHN Universal opens at 7:00, I’m wondering if we can get coffee before we head to the park. Hoping for 6:00am.


----------



## schumigirl

mamapenguin said:


> When does the Starbucks open? In September during HHN Universal opens at 7:00, I’m wondering if we can get coffee before we head to the park. Hoping for 6:00am.



6am opening, so you should be good to go


----------



## kbelle8995

I don't care for Oatmeal but the fruit looks fresh.  I love fruit.  Was the service better?  I went pre-pandemic and it was okay


----------



## wdwrule

kbelle8995 said:


> I don't care for Oatmeal but the fruit looks fresh.  I love fruit.  Was the service better?  I went pre-pandemic and it was okay


We do get our oatmeal bowls topped with the fruit there and everytime it has been fresh and at its peak. Service-wise we’ve had no complaints. We stayed there a couple times during this past year and are staying there again very soon.


----------



## georgina

My travel dates for late Feb/early March keep shifting, but decided to break out of my CBBR rut and try Aventura for the first time, got savvy traveler rate of $145.50/nt.


----------



## Tink3815

Is this doable?

We will be guests late Nov. Last time we stayed I asked what the buses were doing at the back of the Aventura pool and down the stirs and was told they are the buses for Volcano Bay. Do these buses go directly back to the hotel listed on the bus? I would like to go to Walgreens by Endless Summer and would like to avoid an Uber cost one. Thought I could grab a bus to Endless Surf and walk over.

Thanks


----------



## mamapenguin

Does Aventura get or have Halloween themed refillable drink mugs? I saw that Cabana Bay has some on twitter.


----------



## wweazel

Hi! Can anyone tell me if the Virtual Reality games are still there in the Arcade, and can you use Universal Studios Gift card to buy credits for them/for the arcade in general?  
thanks!


----------



## Dawn Peterson

wweazel said:


> Hi! Can anyone tell me if the Virtual Reality games are still there in the Arcade, and can you use Universal Studios Gift card to buy credits for them/for the arcade in general?
> thanks!



when we went in June they were not there. We were told to go to Sapphire Falls game room. Fun but no VR


----------



## Dawn Peterson

mamapenguin said:


> Does Aventura get or have Halloween themed refillable drink mugs? I saw that Cabana Bay has some on twitter.



In June there were no regular refillable mugs at all and they did not seem hopeful they would be coming back.


----------



## mamapenguin

Dawn Peterson said:


> In June there were no regular refillable mugs at all and they did not seem hopeful they would be coming back.


That’s strange because they are listed as part of AP days at 20% off along with Cabana Bay. ( not Halloween, but refillable cup in general)


----------



## wdwrule

mamapenguin said:


> That’s strange because they are listed as part of AP days at 20% off along with Cabana Bay. ( not Halloween, but refillable cup in general)


I would call Aventura direct, close to your trip time to find out for sure.


----------



## mamapenguin

wdwrule said:


> I would call Aventura direct, close to your trip time to find out for sure.


Thank you, I will. We arrive Thursday.


----------



## wdwrule

mamapenguin said:


> Thank you, I will. We arrive Thursday.



407-503-6000  Best of luck!


----------



## Dawn Peterson

mamapenguin said:


> That’s strange because they are listed as part of AP days at 20% off along with Cabana Bay. ( not Halloween, but refillable cup in general)


They were advertised prior to our trip as well and my daughter was looking forward to getting one.  I really hope they are back in.  Good luck!


----------



## Annedawso

We arrived Sunday and they have the normal refillable mugs. i couldn’t see them at first so was worrying as we are here 14 nights from the UK  so a no brainer for us. They are in a basket by the fridges.


----------



## mamapenguin

Annedawso said:


> We arrived Sunday and they have the normal refillable mugs. i couldn’t see them at first so was worrying as we are here 14 nights from the UK  so a no brainer for us. They are in a basket by the fridges.


Thank you.


----------



## MrsDanielle

Is early admission available every day to Universal resort guests to both IOA and US?


----------



## wdwrule

MrsDanielle said:


> Is early admission available every day to Universal resort guests to both IOA and US?


It’s only available to resort guests for whichever park offers early admission that day. Sometimes both parks offer early admission…. Other times it’s one or the other park. The app and/or website shows which park has early admission in the Theme Park Hours section. I would keep a consistent eye on it because it tends to change.


----------



## MrsDanielle

wdwrule said:


> It’s only available to resort guests for whichever park offers early admission that day. Sometimes both parks offer early admission…. Other times it’s one or the other park. The app and/or website shows which park has early admission in the Theme Park Hours section. I would keep a consistent eye on it because it tends to change


I’m embarrassed to say this, but I’m on the official Universal page, and I don’t see the dates on which the early park entry is offered! I just see a calendar of the regular park hours…


----------



## chad_1138

MrsDanielle said:


> I’m embarrassed to say this, but I’m on the official Universal page, and I don’t see the dates on which the early park entry is offered! I just see a calendar of the regular park hours…


https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/early-park-admission

Here you go!  When you go to the calendar, you can click on early park admission on the left.


----------



## wdwrule

MrsDanielle said:


> I’m embarrassed to say this, but I’m on the official Universal page, and I don’t see the dates on which the early park entry is offered! I just see a calendar of the regular park hours…


No problem!  It looks like chad_1138 just posted its location on the website. I find I use the app more often than the website so thank you chad!


----------



## MrsDanielle

Thank you both chad and wdwrule!


----------



## xipotec

trying to decide between Aventura and CB.We would like a quieter place


----------



## DoryGirl1963

xipotec said:


> trying to decide between Aventura and CB.We would like a quieter place


We love CB but it's pretty lively - lots of families - I haven't stayed at Aventura but it would seem to be your best bet for the quieter of the two.


----------



## lisam70

xipotec said:


> trying to decide between Aventura and CB.We would like a quieter place


Aventura is definitely quieter. 
I also like that you can go right next door to SF and take the boat or use their pool. 
Aventura’s food court is pretty decent too.


----------



## Jessem1133

lisam70 said:


> Aventura is definitely quieter.
> I also like that you can go right next door to SF and take the boat or use their pool.
> Aventura’s food court is pretty decent too.


Aventura's food court is the main reason we keep staying there. Only hotel I'm able to eat a full breakfast, lunch, or dinner. Not just quick service, their food is surprisingly good!


----------



## Tink3815

We are are Aventura's right now, so feel feel to ask any questions. This is why we like Aventura
More adult orientated- not a lot of kids.
Easy walk to Sapphire falls for the water taxi. -about 5 minutes.
Easy access to Volcano Bay, -gate by the pools hot tub- you are right by the walking path entry and security.- about 2 minute
Right outside this gate is where the buses drop off for all the other hotels. We jumped on the bus to dockside surf side walked through their parking garage and went to Epic liquors to stock up on liquor Walgreens is a short walk down the street, . Got back on the bus to Volcano Bay at Dockside and  was back at the hotel in 10 minutes. 
Good food court. They have the mug for 20.00 for length of stay at hotel. can refill every 2-3 minutes. 
They have public toaster and microwaves.
You can get a pool pass for Sapphire Falls to enjoy their pool- 5 minute walk.
Try the breakfast buffet at Hard Rock hotel for 29.99 for adults. Well worth the price.


----------



## MrsDanielle

Tink3815 said:


> We are are Aventura's right now, so feel feel to ask any questions. This is why we like Aventura
> More adult orientated- not a lot of kids.
> Easy walk to Sapphire falls for the water taxi. -about 5 minutes.
> Easy access to Volcano Bay, -gate by the pools hot tub- you are right by the walking path entry and security.- about 2 minute
> Right outside this gate is where the buses drop off for all the other hotels. We jumped on the bus to dockside surf side walked through their parking garage and went to Epic liquors to stock up on liquor Walgreens is a short walk down the street, . Got back on the bus to Volcano Bay at Dockside and  was back at the hotel in 10 minutes.
> Good food court. They have the mug for 20.00 for length of stay at hotel. can refill every 2-3 minutes.
> They have public toaster and microwaves.
> You can get a pool pass for Sapphire Falls to enjoy their pool- 5 minute walk.
> Try the breakfast buffet at Hard Rock hotel for 29.99 for adults. Well worth the price.


I’ll be there in 2 weeks and am super pumped! Did you go grocery shopping, and if yes, which store did you go to ? Have you walked to the parks ?  What kind of food do they serve at the food court ? Can you get dinner or lunch for under $20? 

Hope you’re having a great time!


----------



## xipotec

Tink3815 said:


> We are are Aventura's right now, so feel feel to ask any questions. This is why we like Aventura
> More adult orientated- not a lot of kids.
> Easy walk to Sapphire falls for the water taxi. -about 5 minutes.
> Easy access to Volcano Bay, -gate by the pools hot tub- you are right by the walking path entry and security.- about 2 minute
> Right outside this gate is where the buses drop off for all the other hotels. We jumped on the bus to dockside surf side walked through their parking garage and went to Epic liquors to stock up on liquor Walgreens is a short walk down the street, . Got back on the bus to Volcano Bay at Dockside and  was back at the hotel in 10 minutes.
> Good food court. They have the mug for 20.00 for length of stay at hotel. can refill every 2-3 minutes.
> They have public toaster and microwaves.
> You can get a pool pass for Sapphire Falls to enjoy their pool- 5 minute walk.
> Try the breakfast buffet at Hard Rock hotel for 29.99 for adults. Well worth the price.


What would you say are the down sides? Its a bit more expensive right now, about 200 total over CB.


----------



## Tink3815

We did not visit a a grocery store, but did bring  snacks from home. There a lot of options for under 20.00 for dinner or lunch. City walk has a lot of fast food options if not going into the parks .We have not walked to parks- about a 15 minute walk. The buses come about every 15 minutes and never have a lot of people waiting to get on.
Here is a link to the menu at the food court Urban Pantry with the current prices. 
*https://urban-pantry.constantcontactsites.com/*


----------



## Tink3815

xipotec said:


> What would you say are the down sides? Its a bit more expensive right now, about 200 total over CB.


We have never stayed at CB so I really can not compare If you are planning on visiting more than a few days, have 1 person in your party upgrade to the seasonal annual pass. Only one person needs to upgrade, , You can really get good rates with the annual pass.  You can make reservations as long as you get the pass before the end of your stay. here is the link to rates. Check them often beacuse they change alot.
https://reservations.universalorlan...MIw9aHlYnV8gIVsdSzCh1cZgKhEAAYASACEgJblfD_BwE


----------



## Jessem1133

xipotec said:


> What would you say are the down sides? Its a bit more expensive right now, about 200 total over CB.


-Bathroom isnt separate from the bedroom, so its difficult to get ready while someone is sleeping. 
-The chairs at the pool are that old school rubber band style...and theyre garbage. Ten minutes in and my whole butt was thru the chair lol

Other than that...its my favorite hotel. Even more so than the premium hotels (as long as you have the AP that includes express)


----------



## xipotec

Jessem1133 said:


> -Bathroom isnt separate from the bedroom, so its difficult to get ready while someone is sleeping.
> -The chairs at the pool are that old school rubber band style...and theyre garbage. Ten minutes in and my whole butt was thru the chair lol
> 
> Other than that...its my favorite hotel. Even more so than the premium hotels (as long as you have the AP that includes express)


I really appreciate the info! My first inclinition was Aventura, over CB…

Mainly due to the smaller overall size, and the lack of child type areas. We are looking for a more adult type place, We know the area and love that we can walk or grab the water taxi.

Feeling better about letting the CB reservation go no.


----------



## wdwrule

xipotec said:


> I really appreciate the info! My first inclinition was Aventura, over CB…
> 
> Mainly due to the smaller overall size, and the lack of child type areas. We are looking for a more adult type place, We know the area and love that we can walk or grab the water taxi.
> 
> Feeling better about letting the CB reservation go no.


I agree Aventura is more adult like. It’s also nice to have everything under one roof. Across the lot is Sapphire Falls where you can use their lovely pool and pool slide, and Strong Water Tavern is very nice as well. Excellent drinks and food there with a lovely atmosphere. Shorter walks to the parks also compared to CB.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Stayed at Aventura the weekend before Thanksgiving - the short hallways are just fantastic compared to some of the room locations at CB.  Found the bus then walking through Citywalk vs walking to SF for the boats to be equally convenient, but found the boats were busier than I expected (a busier time than I usually travel).  

Room was nice, view was nice, very simplistic but we just use the room to sleep.  Went to Portofino for a pool morning.  Elevators were very quick!

I will say, the bathroom setup is odd.  If you're going to have the sink area separate from the toilet & shower, then at least put a legitimate wall between the sink & the beds.  That slatted wall is just an odd choice, and means the sink light shines on the nearer bed when washing hands at night.  

Overall we enjoyed Aventura, not really themed but definitely quieter and more upscale/adult feel than CB.


----------



## PatMcDuck

We just got back from Adventura, I loved it. We had a standard OI rate room.  At check in, I said "I know I booked standard, but are there any rooms available that are a higher floor? Probably not..." And they free upgraded us to Skyline view, 16th floor, room 1600 (first off elevator).  3 nights, we checked in about 6:30 pm too.  I was shocked. We could see IOA easily, see Hogwarts and Hulk, etc. 

I liked the food court, and the busses were excellent (water taxis were all down last week).  Unfortunately the quiet relaxing atmosphere changed on Saturday when Pop Warner cheerleaders arrived in droves. (was surprised they put them there). But no major issues, just made it much busier in the common areas and elevators.  

I have only stayed at CB once, we always book the top 3 to get the FOTL access, but with OI Meetup we didn't need that, so I looked at options and picked Adventura and want to return for another stay.


----------



## GulAtiCa

Aventura is very nice. I esp love how quiet and relax it can be even during a busy holiday. I stayed there for a few days around July 4th holiday, and it wasn't bad. We decided to try pool hoping to Cabana Bay's lazy river, and it was crazy how packed that was. Like couldn't even get a seat to just place our towels. From this alone, we now have decided that unless we plan to stay at top 3 hotels for Express Passes, we will stay here instead.

The food court is pretty good, I remember really enjoying a hamburger & wok bowl. Their top of the roof bar is also amazing for those views.


----------



## mamapenguin

^^^
Shhhh. That’s a secret.


----------



## MrsDanielle

Returned home on Friday following a 5-night stay at Aventura. 

Up until the final night everything was going pretty well until…

The last night of our trip I headed to the pool for a final dip. There were already lots of adults And children in the pool. The adults were drinking alcohol while lounging in the hot tub, and one vaped. Their children were unruly and using their parents’ empty beer cans and cocktail cups to use to fling water at each other and nearly missed me! 

The low light on the night was when a small boy an announced he had to pee, and with his late ex’ encouragement, he stripped completely naked and peed all over the cement adjacent to the hot tub. He then ran around the pool area completely naked. 

At one point adults from different parties began to get into a heated discussion, and to be honest, I was afraid it would end in blows. I believe some staff witnessed what was happening (they were wearing dark windbreakers, but they did not intervene). 

I did not feel at all safe in the pool area, and honestly this experience left me with a bit of a negative impression, which is really unfortunate. Other than that incident, I’d say our stay was very good! We absolutely loved our room and the staff! It’s just too bad that our last night was tainted…


----------



## macraven




----------



## MrsDanielle

macraven said:


>


Is that meant for me? I completed the survey that was sent to my email. I hope in the future, security will monitor the pool area a bit more and take action if necessary. 

FYI - The ‘incident’ took place Thursday evening at around 8:30 pm.


----------



## wdwrule

MrsDanielle said:


> Returned home on Friday following a 5-night stay at Aventura.
> 
> Up until the final night everything was going pretty well until…
> 
> The last night of our trip I headed to the pool for a final dip. There were already lots of adults And children in the pool. The adults were drinking alcohol while lounging in the hot tub, and one vaped. Their children were unruly and using their parents’ empty beer cans and cocktail cups to use to fling water at each other and nearly missed me!
> 
> The low light on the night was when a small boy an announced he had to pee, and with his late ex’ encouragement, he stripped completely naked and peed all over the cement adjacent to the hot tub. He then ran around the pool area completely naked.
> 
> At one point adults from different parties began to get into a heated discussion, and to be honest, I was afraid it would end in blows. I believe some staff witnessed what was happening (they were wearing dark windbreakers, but they did not intervene).
> 
> I did not feel at all safe in the pool area, and honestly this experience left me with a bit of a negative impression, which is really unfortunate. Other than that incident, I’d say our stay was very good! We absolutely loved our room and the staff! It’s just too bad that our last night was tainted…


Oh boy sorry about that. What a shame!  I’ve witnessed altercations about a month or two ago where police were called and arrived for a situation at Strong Water… Sapphire Falls.  So sad the lack of respect for others and even their own families. I’m glad the rest of your trip was enjoyable.


----------



## macraven

MrsDanielle said:


> Is that meant for me? I completed the survey that was sent to my email. I hope in the future, security will monitor the pool area a bit more and take action if necessary.
> 
> FYI - The ‘incident’ took place Thursday evening at around 8:30 pm.


It was a shock when I read what happened in the pool area!
I was speechless on what was written and used the  “ shocked” icon


----------



## MrsDanielle

macraven said:


> It was a shock when I read what happened in the pool area!
> I was speechless on what was written and used the  “ shocked” icon


 

It’s the first time in my life I’ve experienced anything quite like that. I honestly couldn’t believe how the  parents encouraged that boy to pee right outside the hot tub. Sigh. And again, that was the last impression I had on that hotel.


----------

